

Two Days with The Nexus 4 - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/two-days-with-the-nexus-4/

======
MojoJolo
An HTC One with a stock Android is coming soon
([http://www.androidcentral.com/google-edition-htc-one-
coming-...](http://www.androidcentral.com/google-edition-htc-one-coming-soon-
vanilla-android)).

As for the camera, I don't know the quality of the camera in any iPhone. But I
think the camera in my Nexus 4 is good. It's not very good, but it's not ugly.
I'm also not a fan of large size phones... Before. But when I tried browsing
using Nexus 4, I felt that I don't want to have a smaller screen again.

------
ronaldsvilcins
lol, compare N4 with iP5? You`re an idiot.

